# Free Meltdown Sport Gold (first 500)



## dav1d (19 Apr 2009)

In the latest issue of Cycling Plus, it has an ad for a free starter pack of Meltdown Sport Gold. Says "Helps maintain joint mobility". It's limited to 500 people, but I got mine yesterday which also had a free pair of cycling/running sunglasses apparently worth £9.99: they're not a great colour and there's no case, but hey it's free! 

If you're not on a cycling team, just type "none" or "N/A" in the box.
http://www.sportgoldglucosamine.co.uk/index.php?main_page=sportiv_heroes


----------



## LVD (27 Apr 2009)

Advert Reference please??


----------



## dav1d (27 Apr 2009)

LVD said:


> Advert Reference please??



The advert is on page 173 of the May issue of Cycling Plus.


----------



## LVD (1 May 2009)

Thanks...


----------



## montage (1 May 2009)

Thanks for pointing these out - these arrived today (giving them to my old man for his knees )


----------



## punkypossum (2 May 2009)

Got mine yesterday - no sunglasses tho!


----------



## l4dva (2 May 2009)

I got some of these as well with the sun glasses, I take gluasamine anyways in liquid form so don't think id ever use these, just took it because they were free. 

If anybody wants them & the glasses and wants to pay for the postage too pm me and ill send em over


----------



## stoatsngroats (3 May 2009)

l4dva said:


> If anybody wants them & the glasses and wants to pay for the postage too pm me and ill send em over




PM sent.....


----------



## dav1d (5 May 2009)

punkypossum said:


> Got mine yesterday - no sunglasses tho!



It seems a few people haven't got the sunglasses. It didn't actually say there were any sunglasses in the ad though, so maybe it was just limited to even less than 500 for the sunglasses?


----------



## montage (5 May 2009)

I didnt get the sunglasses....dammit!


----------



## Shrimp_Stu (18 May 2009)

I got mine thanks - with sunglasses ---> given them to the wife tho'


----------

